# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Sorrento cafe - Quán cafe ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

> Quán Sorrento cafe
> Địa chỉ:91/6 Hòa Hưng, Phường 12, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh             
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Sorrento cafe


Tọa lạc trong một con hẻm trên đường Hòa Hưng, Sorrento mang trong  mình một không gian xanh yên tĩnh như một hòn đảo trong vùng biển Địa  Trung Hải.

 “Hòn đảo” Sorrento được bao bọc bởi giàn hoa giấy xanh mướt.
Ngay  khi đặt chân vào quán bạn sẽ tưởng như đang bị lạc vào một câu truyện cổ  tích bởi hồ nước trong, thác nước trắng xóa, các dòng suối chạy quanh  thảm cỏ cây xanh và hoa lá được thiết kế một cách hài hòa với kiến trúc  căn nhà mang nặng phong cách Địa Trung Hải.



  Sorrento được chia làm nhiều không gian, vì thế bạn có thể chọn cho  mình những vị trí thích hợp với tâm trạng hoặc nội dung buổi café của  mình. 
Ví dụ như bạn hợp mặt bạn bè nên chọn không gian mở ở tầng 1 để có thể chụp ảnh đẹp với hồ nước trong và thảm cỏ xanh trong sân.



  Bạn cần một nơi sang trọng, yên tĩnh để bàn việc với khách hàng, đã  có khu phòng VIP với những ghế mây màu hồng phớt, được trang trí thêm  gối đệm bằng vải mền kẻ caro cá tính.



  Hay một nơi yên tĩnh để bạn có thể trúc bầu tâm sự với bạn bè, hay  tỉnh lặng một mình thì bạn nên chọn không gian bên ngòai ở tầng 2. bạn  có thể ngắm những cánh hoa đung đưa trong gió bên cạnh thác nước trắng  xóa.
 Ngoài phục vụ thức uống, sorrento còn phục vụ điểm tâm và cơm trưa,  bạn hãy bỏ những loa toan công việc trong văn phòng và tận hưởng bữa  trưa ngon miệng, thư thái tại Sorrento.

Theo: vnnavi.com.vn

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lovetravel

quán này trông rộng rãi quá nhỉ

----------


## khoan_gieng

buổi tối nhìn đẹp quá
không gian cũng rộng nữa

----------

